# so.. sports personality of the year 2012



## Dancing Queen (11 August 2012)

Thats going to be interesting?

how and who do you choose???


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (11 August 2012)

They should all win 

I can see Mo Farah winning with Bradley Wiggins second.

Is Tom still young enough to get young sports personality?

It's going to be so hard to decide!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (11 August 2012)

It will be Bradley Wiggins the double of Tour de France and the Oympics

I think it will be close with Mo and Chris Hoy and Ben Ainslie etc etc by Wiggo will win it

Usain Bolt will get the International award


----------



## Kadastorm (11 August 2012)

blimey, i couldnt call it! 
So many amazing athletes who have done brilliant things.


----------



## armchair_rider (11 August 2012)

I think Team GB will win the team award and Bolt the international. So far as the main award is concerned I think it will be between Mo Farah and Bradley Wiggins although if Andy Murray wins the US Open he'd become a very strong contender. I think the shortlist will be dominated by the Olympics - the above plus Ben Ainslie, Chris Hoy, Jess Ennis and Laura Trott. The campaign to get Nick and Charlotte in there should start now!


----------



## stolensilver (11 August 2012)

The team award is easy. Team GB!


----------



## Maesfen (11 August 2012)

stolensilver said:



			The team award is easy. Team GB!
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Nickijem (11 August 2012)

I agree it should be Bradley Wiggins but then Jessica Ennis and Charlotte Dujardin would also get my vote!
There should be a male AND a female sports personality this year.


----------



## mon (11 August 2012)

For sports personality Tom Daley, for achievement then anyones guess, Charlotte, Bradley wiggins Ben Ansley, Chris Hoy,


----------



## skewbaldpony (12 August 2012)

I think Jessica Ennis will get it as the 'face of the games' - and fair enough, she carried that pressure, but I also agree with whoever said, lets start the campaign to get Charlotte du Jardin and possibly also Nick Skelton at least nominated, NOW.


----------



## Raven Dane (12 August 2012)

The fantastic Mo Farah


----------



## ChiffChaff (12 August 2012)

What about Vicky Pendleton?

My short list would be Vicky, Jess Ennis, Mo Farah, Bradley Wiggins, Ben Ainslie and perhaps Beth Tweddle too? Vicky and Beth are retiring so would be a fitting end to their careers. Chris Hoy has already won


----------



## Dab (12 August 2012)

Wiggo, no contest.

The image of Wiggo sitting on the golden throne at Hampton Court after winning the olympic time trial, all super skinny, unzipped, tats and giving the victory v signs was one of the funniest moments of the games, for me!

But of course everyone of Team GB did us proud.


----------



## armchair_rider (12 August 2012)

Katherine Grainger? Great story of perserverance and dedication


----------



## Pilotspal (12 August 2012)

So many great achievements and athletes who would be very worthy winners.  Do we entirely discount the possibility of a Paralympian achieving a standout performance equally worthy of the award?


----------



## armchair_rider (12 August 2012)

Interesting point. I can't see it some how given how many heavily decorated paralympians have been ignored in the past.


----------



## Happy Horse (12 August 2012)

So many people are deserving I think in a way it would be a shame to pick out just one. In Olympic year I think they should recognise everyone who has taken part so for me Team GB is 
sports personality of the year.


----------



## humblepie (12 August 2012)

There are good arguments above for many.   I still think Wiggo for the Tour and the time trial.


----------



## suzysparkle (12 August 2012)

I agree - Wiggo definately.


----------



## pootleperkin (13 August 2012)

Wiggo all the way


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (13 August 2012)

ooh I think there should be a special one this year to celebrate all our Gold madal winners.  How do you choose between Mo, Wiggo, Jess, Ben Ainsly, Chris Hoy and of course Charlotte!!!!


----------

